# Raised bumps under fur??? red & bloody???



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I took a few pics though they didn't turn out the best but lily is suddenly getting a TON of red bumps under her fur that dry out and become bloody. When it started out as 2 I was told I didn't need to see the vet but now I'm thinking I might?! Idk what it might be it doesn't seem like fleas...they're taking daily supplements to prevent fleas and I bathe them with flea shampoo quite often and vacuum daily. What could it be? Does mange start out this way?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

probably allergies. My boy just developed them it appears the mast month or 2 with the ragweed and all the new stuff falling from the trees. Performance Kennels is helping me out, and she has a lot of experience on them so she will probably chime in. Her is the thread I find most helpful with suggestions. Have you started Benadryl yet?

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/36474-tempests-allergy-diary.html


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Most likely allergic to what you were using. 
Though, it could be demodex 
I recommend stop using the flea shampoo right away and give her a (just) a spay down. Then take her in to the vet to get her checked out

EDIT
I like ames post better. Listen to her; she is right Lisa is very knowledgable on a lot of things when it comes to dogs health and such


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

How can you tell if its demodex?


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I have only seen a past dog, two really. With it very bad, I have never seen the start of it.Best I can tell ya is get a skin scraping.

EDIT
please note from my understanding demodex is a type of manege that is passed down through genetics. So, breeding is out of the picture unless you want to produce unhealthy pups.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I only had 1 benadryl left so I gave her that. Were going shopping tonight though so ill get more. I'm just concerned about how red it is o__O its like sunburn under her skin but she only goes outside for long periods at night and when she's out during the day she wears sunscreen.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Demodex would start around the mouth, ears, and eyes so I wouldn't say she has that. Sounds like allergies to me and I would give her some benadryl.....Bella weighs 48 lbs and I have been giving her 75 mgs 3 times a day but just went down to only two times a day. How much does Lily weigh?


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Lily is spayed o.o


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I also would cut out the bathing because everytime you wash her with something like that you are removing all her natural oils. Her skin needs a break.....You really don't need to run to the vet. I am sure Lisa Performanceknls will chime in and tell you what I am about to tell you but you could order fish flex for her and keep her on the benadryl with the antibiotics. If her bumps are oozing I believe fish flex would be the way to go to prevent infection. Is she itchy? missing any hair? Can you get better pics?

Fish flex 
http://www.lambertvetsupply.com/Fis...-Capsules-Nonprescription--pr--001TLFLE500100


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

she is very itchy. I was having to give her benadryl to sleep every night so that's why she ran out today. She isn't missing fur at all though. We are ordering fish flex tonight as leos having skin issues again as well.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> she is very itchy. I was having to give her benadryl to sleep every night so that's why she ran out today. She isn't missing fur at all though. We are ordering fish flex tonight as leos having skin issues again as well.


I literally just went through this two weeks ago with Bella and she looks like new already. Between the cephalexin (fish flex) and benadryl she looks normal again. I really would quit the bathing for awhile though.....have you changed anything or added anything recently to there diets? I would actually run out to the store and get more benadryl and start getting more into her. It needs to build up in her system.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Well I have to wait until my husband comes home but we are getting benadryl tonight. Thank you for posting the link to the fish flex as I had lost it from my bookmarks when I got a new phone. I ordered 100 of the 250mg. I bathed her right before the pics to. Try and get better photos but I think its because they're uploaded from a camera phone that photobucket made them blurry.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I did add 1 new thing to her diet... bananas. She never liked them before but recently she's been stealing leos o.o


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> Well I have to wait until my husband comes home but we are getting benadryl tonight. Thank you for posting the link to the fish flex as I had lost it from my bookmarks when I got a new phone. I ordered 100 of the 250mg. I bathed her right before the pics to. Try and get better photos but I think its because they're uploaded from a camera phone that photobucket made them blurry.


Your welcome  I think the 500 mg would have been a better choice. That is what Bella has been on. If her back has open pustules on it then I think the higher dose would be best.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I was worried that the capsules might be bigger if I got a higher dosage though and its already difficult to get lily to take capsules of anything. Even if its hidden in food o.o she hides it in weird places like between her toes or behind the toilet...


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> I was worried that the capsules might be bigger if I got a higher dosage though and its already difficult to get lily to take capsules of anything. Even if its hidden in food o.o she hides it in weird places like between her toes or behind the toilet...


between her toes hahaha, ok that HAD to be a weird coincidence, lol. Good luck!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

All these bumps, do they go away after a while? how often are you giving her a bath? There is a type of cancer that starts like this and I need more info to tell if it is something to get worried about or treat at home.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I am sick and will not be on tomorrow till the evening, I have clients all day then I am coming home to rest... So I will post what I was talking about here so you do not worry. There is a type of cancer that starts as little bumps like marbles under the skin. It starts off as one, then more pop up and they get big then bleed. It is called Subcutaneous T-cell Lymphoma, I lost a dog at that was 5 years old to this.

Subcutaneous T-cell lymphoma - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Now if they come and go it could be hives from an allergen. If these started around the time the bananas did then I would stop them.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> I was worried that the capsules might be bigger if I got a higher dosage though and its already difficult to get lily to take capsules of anything. Even if its hidden in food o.o she hides it in weird places like between her toes or behind the toilet...


Take the 500mg Capsules and stick them in part of a hot dog and feed it to her. That's how I do it.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Take the 500mg Capsules and stick them in part of a hot dog and feed it to her. That's how I do it.


That's what I did too and it worked like a charm.
Is there any chance this could be from her bathing him all the time then adding in all the stuff that gets put on the fur?Maybe his skin is drying out or having some kind of reaction to all of that?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Take the 500mg Capsules and stick them in part of a hot dog and feed it to her. That's how I do it.





dixieland said:


> That's what I did too and it worked like a charm.
> Is there any chance this could be from her bathing him all the time then adding in all the stuff that gets put on the fur?Maybe his skin is drying out or having some kind of reaction to all of that?


you guys are so nice! If I have a dog who spits pills out I will "pill" them. Open the mouth and shove it down lol :hammer:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> you guys are so nice! If I have a dog who spits pills out I will "pill" them. Open the mouth and shove it down lol :hammer:


Yeah ok Bogart has some sharp freaking teeth and I am not getting my hand bitten that boy LMAO!!! I have shoved pill's down blown in there nose only to find it come right back up. I am not messing with those dog's they can get it in a hot dog or peanut butter save's my nails from getting broken trying to ruff house with them hahahaha.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Yeah ok Bogart has some sharp freaking teeth and I am not getting my hand bitten that boy LMAO!!! I have shoved pill's down blown in there nose only to find it come right back up. I am not messing with those dog's they can get it in a hot dog or peanut butter save's my nails from getting broken trying to ruff house with them hahahaha.


I use a pill thingamajig lol. I don't know what its called but it's long and you can insert in the back of their throat.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> you guys are so nice! If I have a dog who spits pills out I will "pill" them. Open the mouth and shove it down lol :hammer:


Loll tell em Lisa ! ... I don't do all that I shove it down Duece's throat he knows better then to bite down ....


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

:rofl: well I did it with Hera when we first got her.I wasn't about to stick my hands down a grown dogs throat that I had no idea how she would react!lol


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

.... do you think it could be skin lymphoma? If I touch the bumps they do feel warm, but once she gets her benadryl she is no longer itchy and doesn't feel warm. The fish flex hasn't arrived yet so I'm not sure if that works yet. How much does it normally cost to test for cancer? Both my husband and I would be devastated if anything happened to Lily. Though I read online dogs with skin lymphoma can still live about 6 to 9 years... I wouldn't want her to suffer. She's the happiest dog... always has a smile on her face...


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I remember earlier I posted a thread about a bruise on her snout that I suspected was from playing with Leo...but maybe it was a sign of cancer  though I have noticed some of her bumps disappearing with benadryl. When I get home from work today I will check for swollen lymph nodes... she is eating normal and doesn't seem depressed though. I feel like she's too young to have cancer.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I definitely should've waited to read this thread until after work because now I can't stop shaking and crying...


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> I definitely should've waited to read this thread until after work because now I can't stop shaking and crying...


Calm down.It may be nothing nowhere near that serious.There's no reason to get yourself all upset when you don't even know what it is.Just take it one step at a time.Good luck!


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

When it comes to my dogs I'm a complete hypochondriac and always think they're going to die because they're like my children. I know last time she went to the vet she had a slight fever and they said it was probably from the coccidia...but now I'm thinking what if it was cancer causing the fever...


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you all so much for helping with this thread and answering my questions. Usually when I post threads its just me overreacting and being paranoid over minor issues...but this time it could potentially be very serious and I really appreciate the help and support.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I think she is young to have cancer but with bumps like that I wanted to give you several possibilities. Like I said on FB if they are going away then it is not cancer. I would be worried if more were popping up. What they do is pop up, get bigger, then pop and become open sores. This type of cancer moves quickly and will start showing up all over the body. But again you said some were going away which makes me think more of hives and not cancer.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

They're not really bubbly like they are going to burst... they are more like if you took your fingernails and scratched your skin in the same spot over and over until it bled or got really red, except she isn't missing fur.


----------



## I<3MyPitties (Sep 20, 2011)

*bumps on skin????*

My new baby has the same thing. When we got him his coat was REALLY dry and he's developed all these bumps under his skin. If I take my nails and rub his back on the bumps his legs shake and the bumps flake. I have NO idea what it is, but it's NOT on any of the other pups. Not sure what to do for him. But this thread has given me some ideas.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

When I called my vet he mentioned flea allergy dermatitis and seborrhea though he could not diagnose for sure without seeing and testing the dog. Have you googled or searched the forums for the symptoms your pup has? There are sooo many possibilities that it is all very difficult to narrow down without tests or vet visits... I always try fish flex before a vet visit though as it cured flea allergy and staph infection on my other pup.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Whoa wait... it cured Flea Allergy? Hmm, I've got Fish Flex and I might have to start giving it to mya


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh yeah it worked really well. It was all gone within a week of giving it twice per day. That's why I have some on order right now to try with Lily. I swear that stuff is magic... though I think it gives my dogs soft stools.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah I think Benadryl was doing the same thing to Mya. I think she'll be getting some Fish Flex in her food in the morning.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Chevys And Pitties said:


> Whoa wait... it cured Flea Allergy? Hmm, I've got Fish Flex and I might have to start giving it to mya


It can cure the skin irritation that the dogs can get from the fleas such as the skin being infected. Self curing and help on the net without an actual vets advice is great but make sure it is what it is or you could be doing more harm than good. I was home treating for what I thought was mange when it was actually allergies. I had ordered prolate and everything to start dipping her because she seemed to be getting worse but luckily my common sense kicked in and I took her to the vet for a skin scrape. No mange, just allergies and alls we needed was benadryl and cephalexin. Just saying


----------

